# American Le Mans LMP2



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Acura ALMS LMP2 Racecar

Acura will enter the 2007 American Le Mans Series, initially competing in the LMP2 class, company officials announced today. This will mark Acura's first factory motorsports program in the 20-year history of the company.

An Acura-powered endurance racing prototype will make its competition debut at the 55th Mobil 1 Twelve Hours of Sebring in March of 2007, racing against manufacturer-supported efforts from Audi, Porsche and Mazda, and a variety of well-equipped privateer teams.

"As Acura marks its 20-year anniversary, I can't think of a better racing series to showcase our technology and performance than the American Le Mans Series," said John Mendel, senior vice president, Auto Operations. "Our entry as a full factory team in the American Le Mans Series will accurately reflect Acura's position as a leader in automotive performance and technology, and provide us with an arena in which to compete against other manufacturers in endurance sports car racing."

The new Acura American Le Mans Series program will feature the first racing engine completely designed and developed in-house by Honda Performance Development of (HPD) Santa Clarita, California, American Honda's wholly-owned racing subsidiary. It will mark the first time HPD has taken on multiple concurrent motorsports programs in both the American Le Mans Series and the Indy Racing League.

Acura will take part in the full American Le Mans Series schedule, while at the same time Honda continues its long-standing participation in the Indy Racing League, supplying the entire IndyCar Series field with Honda Indy V-8 engines.

"We're looking forward with great anticipation to entering the American Le Mans Series," said Robert Clarke, president of Honda Performance Development. "In addition to returning Acura to the international racing stage against other innovative automotive manufacturers, it allows us to continue to grow HPD into a world-class performance company.

In 2007, the Acura race program will feature HPD-designed and developed engines, and chassis from multiple manufacturers, including Lola Cars International, Ltd., of England, and Courage of France. After initial competition in the LMP2 class, plans call for the development of an Acura LMP1 chassis and engine package to compete in the American Le Mans Series, and earn an invitation to the 24 Hours of Le Mans.

Honda Performance Development was founded in 1993 as the wholly owned racing subsidiary of American Honda Motor Co., Inc. It has served as the technical operations center for Honda's IndyCar engine program. HPD last year opened a new, 123,000-square-foot headquarters to increase the company's racing manufacturing, research and development capacities.

Acura LMP2 pics
http://hondanews.com/CatID3000?view=p&page=1&firstcat=false&kw=ALMS+Acura


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Even though it is for the ALMS(American LMS)...I'm surprised that they would use the Acura badge instead of the Honda Badge. Motorsports has a worldwide following and many countries are not familiar with the Acura badge. Car looks good though. :thumbup: 


Just my random thought of the day :dunno:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

:banana: :clap: :sabrina: :fruit: 

More good news for ALMS!

It is a bit odd about them using the Acura brand considering the goal is to run at LeMans. Maybe they decided that the Acura brand needed a bit of excitement and energy.

Makes sense since the Honda brand is so heavily involved in F1 and to a much lesser (and hopefully short lived) extent IRL.


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

Saw that. The more the merrier. American road racing series in general are growing extremely robust.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Test_Engineer said:


> Even though it is for the ALMS(American LMS)...I'm surprised that they would use the Acura badge instead of the Honda Badge.


It could be a 1990's flashback to the Acura IMSA car... or maybe it will be somehow a marketing lead-in for the new NSX :dunno:


----------

